# Flavored lube



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife has trouble going down on me for any length of time because it hurts her jaw. She seems to enjoy it, but can't do it for very long. I've never actually had the opportunity to climax either orally or digitally as long as we've been married. I've considered lubing up before she starts to see if it helps either her or me. I've never tasted lube (maybe I should try) so I don't know how it tastes or how injestible it is.

What are your thoughts about using lubricant as part of the blow job, and for those of you who do something similar, are any of the flavored types better than others?


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

You aren't going too ingest too much too upset your belly. Well, I never have. 

I love love love a lube called 'sex tarts' I love the strawberry punch flavor. It is amazing! 

If you're not sure what she might be into, get a 10 pack variety of 'good head' lubes. You can get them at Spencer's for $10. Worth it. 

I think she should lube you up with her choice of flavor, get her fave down there and give you a hand job. Tell her lick and suck on it like she would a sucker here and there, to get used to the taste. 

I know when I blow my baby, lots of hand action along with mouth gets the job done pretty quickly. 

Have you tried directing her at all? Like, move your head this way or that, etc. 

This might sound dumb but she doesn't have a ****, you might try some light instruction if you don't think she'll be offended. 

We're not all naturally born great bj givers. We gotta learn somehow, and who better to teach?


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, sorry. Btw I don't always use Lube for bj purposes. Usually handjob. 

Believe it or not, I prefer 'his' taste. 

But I think lube will definitely help in your situation. Good luck & have lots and lotsa fun


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I've tried this before. Like your wife, I've never been able to 'finish' my partner by myself, he usually has to take over because my arm/hand/jaw gets tired... He's kind of irritating in that he has a ton of stamina and it takes FOREVER for him to finish, even in actual sex. 

I also got a pack of test flavors. There were a few I liked and we had fun trying them out, but it ultimately didn't make much of a difference for us. I still can't see it all the way through on my own.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

EntirelyDifferent said:


> I've tried this before. Like your wife, I've never been able to 'finish' my partner by myself, he usually has to take over because my arm/hand/jaw gets tired... *Have you tried working out with a Shake Weight ? Might not do much for your jaw. *He's kind of irritating in that he has a ton of stamina and it takes *FOREVER* for him to finish, even in actual sex. *I can hear the violins now from the PE threads. I suppose a relief pitcher would be inappropriate? *
> 
> I also got a pack of test flavors. There were a few I liked and we had fun trying them out, but it ultimately didn't make much of a difference for us.*Try the 5 Hour Energy flavor* I still can't see it all the way through on my own. *maybe you and my wife can become workout buddies.*


Just kidding, my wife could have written your post. Sometimes I can just see it in her face "Get off me!!!" :rofl: She didn't complain when she was 20 and I was 70 lbs lighter.

When that happens she starts dirty talk that would make a porn star blush and that usually does the trick. Hope the kids are :sleeping:


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> My wife has trouble going down on me for any length of time because it hurts her jaw. She seems to enjoy it, but can't do it for very long. I've never actually had the opportunity to climax either orally or digitally as long as we've been married. I've considered lubing up before she starts to see if it helps either her or me. I've never tasted lube (maybe I should try) so I don't know how it tastes or how injestible it is.
> 
> What are your thoughts about using lubricant as part of the blow job, and for those of you who do something similar, are any of the flavored types better than others?


On a serious note. If she is receptive to the lube idea and she does not produce enough saliva, it may help. There are some OTC products at the drug store for people who suffer from dry mouth. 

Mineral oil has the added benefit of being an excellent laxative.

As for her jaw, you could take her out for ice cream cones on "off" nights, but that could have some hefty side effects. 

I am not sure if they are dentist tools or something else, but I have seen some devices that are jaw spreaders, kind of like a speculum for the mouth. A little extreme for my tastes, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally I really don't like flavored lube....doesn't agree with me.

But if the amount of time is an issue you might think of switching between HJ and BJ and try to finish orally. This will give her time for her jaw to relax and recover.


----------

